# Dried Flowers



## MyTortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello all; I was wondering what your opinion is on dried flowers... Are they good for tortoises? I'm thinking of ordering some from this website: http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/dried-flowersweeds-48-c.asp
If you do recommend dried flowers, which ones from the website would you recommend? 
Thanks.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine won't touch anything that's not fresh. Maybe try a few and see how that goes before you stock up on them. 


— Gus


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2014)

If you still have any weeds or flowers left that are tort safe, dry them yourself and feed them whole. Just take a bunch, tie them together and hang upside down ina cool dry place, like a closet. The type they are selling, will cost a lot to even make one meal out of it. Otherwise, it would be okay to buy them, just pic the ones that are in your torts diet.


----------



## MyTortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never actually fed my tortoise flowers :-( besides dandelions so I'm a bit unsure still...


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2014)

Check out the Tortoisetable.org.uk something like that. There you will find edible safe flowers, start there.


----------



## MyTortoise (Oct 27, 2014)

These are the flowers included in a bag, are they suitable?

Rose Petals

Calendula Petals

Marsh Mallow whole flowers

Hibiscus flowers

Mullein Flowers


----------



## G-stars (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure about the others but hibiscus and roses are good both leaves and flowers. 


— Gus


----------

